# Spinning Flax



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Have to share this with you.sign up for newsletter at www.laughinglambfibers.com and be entered in their monthly fiber giveaway.I purchased some Flax to try my hand at in hopes of weaving some linen placemats.i ve always spun animal so now I want to try plant fiber


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Does flax spin up like making twine or is it softer than that? You'll have to let us know how it goes.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought flax this summer to mix with cotton and bamboo to weave somethi g to. Just finished using the carders on the bamboo can't wait to spin it wondering if it needs to be damp to spin by just wetting my hands. Have fun with your June.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

A whole new fiber experience, sound fun. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Flax is spun in the opossite direction with moistened fingers. Of course you know I had a spinning wheel that was call for a spin!!! It was almost like a silk but yet a firmness almost like a dog hair spins real fine and has a sheen. I like it


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

JuneB said:


> Flax is spun in the opossite direction with moistened fingers. Of course you know I had a spinning wheel that was call for a spin!!! It was almost like a silk but yet a firmness almost like a dog hair spins real fine and has a sheen. I like it


So using it with other fibers are ok spinning in the right direction if you get me. I have never spun it either but figured it would be very absorbent with the bamboo and cotton.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

My next question is my flax is long cotton and flax are short. So should I do the flax then ply with the cotton and bamboo or can I spin them all together if so howw do I do this any ideas.


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

The opposite direction, as if you were plying? I wasn' t aware of this. Tried spinning flax a couple of years ago and did not enjoy it. I tend to spin on the thinner side and it was like spinning twine, though it did soften after washing. I went running back to sheep.


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

Is it tow flax or line flax? Tow is short(er) and line is about a meter long. It is best spun wet and does not need to be spun counterclockwise. Probably best to ply with shorter fibers, otherwise the shorter fibers tend to drift out with time. Linen softens with each washing.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mine must be line flax very long should I spin it with wet fingers then I will ply with my cotton bamboo


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

You'll need a distaff to hold the flax otherwise you will end up with a terrible tangle. Check youtube.com under how to spin flax.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Hope it goes well. Please let us know what it feels like through your fingers - I've avoided spinning flax because it feels so hard. Maybe I should give it a try and prove myself wrong?


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I am truly impressed by this Flax. It is not tow(short fibers)it is in a roving so you don t need to tie it up on a distaff.Its rather silky , soft for a plant fiber no different than spinning animal


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

This is recommended for spinning Flax. It has a natural S twist so that is how it wants to be spun counter clock wise.This is taken from the Spinners Companion. My plan is to weave some lovely placemats have to search for that pattern I have in mind.. books so many books


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry upside down... forget to add it


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

It looks lovely and what a nice sheen.


----------

